
Theremin’s Bug: How the Soviet Union Spied on the US Embassy for 7 Years - cronjobber
http://hackaday.com/2015/12/08/theremins-bug/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10697244](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10697244)

